# The Covert Hunter



## Bill Hays

This is a nice one that is very pocketable yet large enough to take on whatever task the situation requires...



















This one is on it's way to Spain:


----------



## amacnaughtan

That is so sweet!!!! I gotta try them!!!! Thanks for letting us use the pattern...


----------



## slingshot_sniper

Bill keeps coming up with great designs,I particularly like the TTF version


----------



## Dayhiker

Thanks Bill! Now that I have my new band saw, I will be cutting out more of your patterns.


----------



## Knoll

Thanks for the designs, Bill.

I can understand why TTF shooter has higher forks than OTT. But why is distance between forks greater?
Inquiring minds would like to know ..............


----------



## MeatMechanic

I would think that's to compensate for the bands going ttf jmo .MM


----------



## Bill Hays

Have fun with them Guys. I think you'll like the handle dimensions a little better as compared to many other standard type designs... once you hold it you'll understand why.

Also, through a lot of trial, error and then correct, I've found a minimum TTF inside fork distance of 1.5 inches is fine.... so long as you're shooting small ammo.... but if you want to shoot the big stuff, and if you have a mobile/moving target then over 2" is preferable. Since this is a hunter model, sometimes it will shoot both big ammo and mobile targets.... therefore 2.5" is called for.


----------



## Knoll

Thanks for between forks distance detail.


----------



## Hrawk

Here's a PDF version for easy printing.

View attachment The Covert Hunter by Bill Hays.pdf
(US Letter Paper Size)


----------



## Mr.Teh

Thank you Hrawk


----------



## Beanflip

My poly version.


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Thanx Bill for another awesome design, & thnx Hrawk for a pdf.


----------



## Amarsbar

Really nice ttf


----------



## DogBox

Thankyou Mr Hays for a great design, and Thankyou too Hrawk, for your help and prowess for the .PDF file.


----------



## silenceater

Very nice!


----------



## Rok Makovec

Nice design. I am making a laminated one and I will post an image of it when i finish it.


----------



## RenegadeShooter

This is a nice design. Has anyone used this template recently? I just saved it on my Desktop. Would enjoy having one from this design. Looks like a Ranger, Scorpion etc. all rolled into one. Anyone have one lying around that might be up for sale or trade?


----------

